# How hard to replace Wheel Shaft Oil Seals HS622/522? (Robert @ Honda?)



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Robert,
I don't mean to put you on the spot but I'm hoping you have a word of advice to us who have to do some wrenching to keep our machines running

Seems like I need to replace the seals that drive the wheel/tracks on my 'blower.. - why? I drained the tranny oil and found it basically empty  (not sure where it's leaking but I wouldn't be surprised if its the seals as it seems to be the 'weak point' in that design and possibly 20 years old) 

Questions for Robert:
1) How hard? (1 easy - 5 difficult and better start saving for a professional)
2) Do I need to crack open the transmission and/or pull apart a bunch of the machine
3) Is there any kind of process or description you can share on how to change those two seals?
4) According to me only the seal (two of them) is needed Part No.91256-729-931 OIL SEAL (20X47X9.7)

I've never replaced oil seals so I have no idea what I'm getting into..

Any word of advice will be greatly appreciated.

Note: I have bought the service manual as you suggested and I can see the parts diagram but there are no instructions related to the seals.


Thanks
Gaspar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Hi Robert,
> I don't mean to put you on the spot but I'm hoping you have a word of advice to us who have to do some wrenching to keep our machines running
> 
> Seems like I need to replace the seals that drive the wheel/tracks on my 'blower.. - why? I drained the tranny oil and found it basically empty  (not sure where it's leaking but I wouldn't be surprised if its the seals as it seems to be the 'weak point' in that design and possibly 20 years old)
> ...


Track or wheel drive?

It appears you'd need to get the tracks off (track models) or chain cases off (wheel models) to expose the drive shaft of the transmission and get access to the seals. From there, the seals appear to be removable from the shaft, as they sit on the outside of the snap rings, so I do not think the trans. must come apart, but will double-check with an engineer. 

Based on that, I'd call this a level 3 job; other than maybe a seal puller (?), I don't think any special tools or equipment are necessary beyond metric hand tools. Caveat: I've never done it; just going by what is shown in the shop manual. 

The part number / size is correct for both of the drive shaft seals.

Per the shop manual, the trans. oil capacity is 2.0 liters (1.8 quarts) of SAE 5W-30 oil.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have, I'd give this at least a 6 pack rating. If memory serves me correctly, one side is really simple, and the other will require a deft touch with a narrow bladed screwdriver, to remove the seal. 

I'd recommend a block of some sort, to essentially high center the machine. You could flip it into the service position, but I found it to be a bit tricky because of the shape. It's all pretty straight forward, with what needs to be removed. Remove track tension, but mark the threads, so that you know roughly where it was. Take the tracks off, remove the drive sprockets, the idlers with the bracket. 

PM me if you run into any snags.


----------



## Joefischer (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm doing this now. Mine failed on me and leaked fluid out. I'm struggling to verify that all the air is out of the system on mine but I did pretty much fully disassemble my machine. I have an HS724TA (Track drive)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

The part that bothers me is that for you the seal is about $5/each but for my machine is about $30 /each.. thats crazy for an oil seal 




Joefischer said:


> I'm doing this now. Mine failed on me and leaked fluid out. I'm struggling to verify that all the air is out of the system on mine but I did pretty much fully disassemble my machine. I have an HS724TA (Track drive)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Wrapping up this thread..
I have just written down the story on how-to replace the seal:
how-change-wheel-shaft-oil-seal-honda-hs522-hs655.html


----------

